# Build Train Shed from Gazebo Parts?



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

This is a kind of strange idea that occurred to me and I am wondering if it makes sense or if there is something wrong with my logic.

Last winter we had more snow than is normal for Arkansas and one result was that a gazebo was destroyed by the weight of the snow. The roof collapsed and the canopy was partially torn. I suspect it would cost more to buy parts to repair it than to buy another and we did buy another. That left the parts of the old gazebo put away to probably be eventually thrown away.

Recently I started thinking that I might be able to modify the side frames of the gazebo into some sort of train shed but the 3 sided shape was going to be a problem. Today the idea struck me that I might be able to bolt or weld two sides together making a double wide shed and if I then bolted or welded the other two sides lengthwise to the ends I might be able to make what would amount to about a 3 - 4 foot by 12 foot train shed.

That would leave the question of how to cover it to protect trains left parked under it. Then the thought came to me to use pieces of the gazebo canopy and sew them together to fit the frame of the train shed. 

Since the train shed would have to be pretty much water proof that leaves the question of how I could sew the cut pieces of the canopy together in a way that would be water tight. Any ideas on how I could do this?

This factory picture shows the gazebo as it should be and below it an approximate idea of what the side view of the side frames would be like. At the bottom is a cut away of the gazebo sides pieced together to simulate the train shed from above.











The sides would need to be extended down (legs) perhaps 6" to give clearance to any trains parked under the shed. I could probably use parts of the frame to make the legs.

Does anyone see anything about this idea that would keep it from working?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

You can use seam sealer for tents which is avaliable in any sporting goods department. I would suggest trying to sew some of the fabric together before you put much time into the project. Some synthetics are very difficult to sew in that the machine doesn't feed them well and they want to pull apart at the stich line. If the cover is a solid vinyl as opposed to woven you may not even be able to sew it satisfactorly.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I would worry about wind storms. You may wake up and find your rolling stock scattered all over the hood


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By John J on 28 Jul 2010 07:35 AM 
I would worry about wind storms. You may wake up and find your rolling stock scattered all over the hood 
Hi JJ,

Funny you should mention that. This happened last year:













Somehow the winds blew things down in at least four different directions. I wish I had seen it when it happened as it must have been a whirlwind or something similar.

Jerry


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
Having some little experience with canopies and tents I can suggest that you just use the frame and abandon the fabric. Perhaps using the corrugated Fiberglass panels? I currently own three of the 10 x 20 portable garages. The frames on mine are still good but after several summers of winds and sun the canvas has degraded. To buy a replacement canvas is as much or more than buying a new complete shelter. We used our first one to camp in for several years and noted two years ago it was no longer water proof. I replaced it with one I found on Craigslist cheaper than a new one. i noted last fall though that the second one's top was showing signs of degredation as well. So I now own three complete frames with canvas sides, end, etc. and only one good roof canvas. Please note that I said ONLY the tops have degraded badly. The walls are in pretty good shape. Although the oldest that have been used fro many years are showing signs of age as well. None of these are completely water proof either. 
The Medieval camping we do we use high end canvas tents made from sunforger (similar to boat canvas) http://www.pantherprimitives.com/ and even those are not rated to be used year round and have a limited lifespan. These are sewn usually with commercial machines OR older metal geared machines at a slower rate. I know folks that have made there own tents and when it came time for us to make the investment we opted to buy ours. Weighing the cost savings versus the protection of our "stuff" when camping for 2 weeks as well as the investment in tools and time. 

Chas


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Chas,

I understand and agree with you but at this point the frame and fabric are in effect free. The gazebo lasted less than a year before the snow destroyed it so the fabric should be good enough for a year or two if I can cut it to fit.

As for the other gazebos we bought them at Lowe's at year end with a 75% mark down and hopefully they will last a few years. The first gazebo (from Big Lots) was actually much better built than the Lowe's one but when the Lowe's gazebo collapsed first I thought I was safe leaving the Big Lots gazebo up until we got more snow and then it too collapsed.

We do most of our shopping at season's end when things are marked down at least 50%. With the economy the way it is stores have cut their inventory which has ruined the year end closeouts.

Jerry


----------

